
Linux overtaken by Hackintosh - nickb
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/767/1050767/linux-overtaken-hackintosh
======
olefoo
Someone on my local craigslist is selling MSI Wind netbooks with a dual boot,
windows/OS X install.

So they may be on to something.

I suspect it's the iPhone effect at work; you get an iPhone and then you
discover that you need a Mac to get the most out of it; macs cost a fair bit
of actual cash, a hackintosh can be built in an evening. The only major cost
is your ethical values.

------
duskwuff
"Lies, filthy lies, and statistics." Note that the list also includes
"MacIntel", "Mac OS X Mach-O", and "Mac OS"... this is the result of different
Mac browsers reporting their OS version differently. "Hackintosh" systems
will, in fact, appear identically to legitimately purchased systems in browser
statistics.

